# trunk lock



## proot (Jun 28, 2004)

The lock on my trunk ('98) has frozen up. You can't turn it at all. It happened
a while ago just after going through a car wash. 

The inside release still works, but I'd like to have the key work. Are these
fixable or do I need a new core?

I remember something about a spray lubricant from an MG list, but don't
remember what it was. 

Thanks.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

heres what i would do. i would go out and get a good spray lubricant like liquid wrench or pb breaker. i personally prefer a gun cleaner and lubricant called, CLP. has teflon in it and works very well with removing rust. spray it liberally on the backside of the mechanism and work the key gently in the lock. if it still doesnt move, check the linkage for binding and/or breakage.


----------

